# Questions/opinions on possible setup



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

More than a few people on here could correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the stock offset is 42mm. That's a 7 inch wide rim. I think with an 8 inch rim, you might want closer to a 35mm. Like I said, could be wrong...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------

